# Nikon D4 at SXSW



## surfing_geek (May 14, 2012)

Just saw this on Vimeo and thought it was really interesting. I'm a Canon man at heart, but have to say that what this camera can do looks incredible - the video is just brilliant! I don't know how the 5D3 compares, can anyone shed any light on whether it competes with this? Is this what we have to look forward to from the next generation of Canon cameras too?


http://vimeo.com/groups/nikonusa/videos/42148148


----------



## Tammy (Jun 6, 2012)

the Canon 1D X theoretically compares quite comparably..


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 8, 2012)

extrapolating current theory the 1Dx kicks it's arse since the 1Dx has more megapixels....


----------



## JR (Jun 12, 2012)

The D4 video in 2.7x crop mode is REALLY sharp and useful. In the FX mode (using 100% of the sensor) I found I need sharpening post processing using Adober Premiere Pro. I did not need such sharpening using the 5D mkII. However where the D4 video really excel is with its low light performance couple with a good metering system, shooting low light movies turn out to be really good.

I did not compare one to one the D4 and the 5D mkIII video, but I will do so with my upcoming 1DX!


----------

